
Research study shows a benefit to including two spaces after a period - gnicholas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2018/05/04/one-space-between-each-sentence-they-said-science-just-proved-them-wrong-2/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.5870e1aa6b43
======
gnicholas
Ironically, this article includes typos where:

• a period is followed by just one space

• a comma is followed by two spaces

• a period is followed by no spaces

